# Internetzugang unter Suse 9.1



## bobosuse (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo , 
nach erfolgreicher Installation von Suse 9.1 habe ich unter YAST der Netzwerkkarte eine feste Adresse gegeben (192.168.1.55) und unter Routing die Adresse von meinem Router (192.168.1.1) eingetragen. Natürlich habe ich IP-Weiterleitung angekreuzt um sicher zu gehen dass nunmehr Suse eine Verbindung zum Internet herstellt! Dies tut Suse aber nicht!? Um sicherzustellen dass nichts mit der Netzwerkkarte ist habe ich ein ping an 192.168.1.1 (Router) erfolgreich gesendet. Meine Frage lautet: Was muß ich wo einstellen damit Linux Suse 9.1 meinen Router als Gateway zum Internet erkennt? 
Guss Bob


----------



## Thomas Kuse (18. Juni 2004)

tipp mal bei Dir als root ein:

```
$ route
```

bei mir steht dann (bei mir ist der Router 192.168.0.1):

```
Kernel IP Routentabelle
Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface
192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0
loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
default         192.168.0.1          0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0
```

poste mal Deine Ausgabe


----------



## uwebaer (15. September 2004)

Hi bobosuse,
du mußt noch den DNS Nameserver eintragen.
Das kannst du unter SuSE leicht per Yast -> Netzwerkdienste -> DNS und Hostname erledigen.
Dort trägst du dann ein oder zwei Nameserver z.B. der der Telekom ein.

MfG Uwe


----------

